# If you live in the US you should watch this NOW



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

Chris Christie and Meredeth Whitney on 60 Minutes: States are Bankrupt « Red Alerts: The American Survival Blog

Main stream not a consperacy site . 
Saw a mainstream video on Hyper inflation yesterday but can't find it now.

Iknow that this should go in finance but thought it would get SEEN in general.


----------



## Reblazed (Nov 11, 2010)

Thanks for the post. We've all watched it happening, unfortunately some are still in denial. Just one reason to prep.


----------



## horseman09 (Mar 2, 2010)

I would have liked to slap Meredith Whitney up along side the head for her condescending attitude. She treated that economist like he was talking about an invasion of little green Martians or some other such silly thing. "Heheeeee. Thanks for coming. Heheeeee." she said.

We'll see how smiley she is when she gets a pink slip some morning and a few months later has no place to live and no way to make a living other than hooking herself in exchange for a piece of moldy bread.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

And for all who think those contracts being filled for the government by Mountain House, et al....are for you??

Oh, voy!!


----------



## crikey (Apr 3, 2009)

*serious issues*

This is some serious stuff folks. If the state starts defaulting on paying people, we will be in some serious trouble. Imagine the police not being paid or not having gas to respond to calls. Same for the fire department. hospitals turning people away or going private because they are not being paid for their services. This has what is called a domino effect. Better get a few months of food together now.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

crikey said:


> This is some serious stuff folks. If the state starts defaulting on paying people, we will be in some serious trouble. Imagine the police not being paid or not having gas to respond to calls. Same for the fire department. hospitals turning people away or going private because they are not being paid for their services. This has what is called a domino effect. Better get a few months of food together now.


Some of those things you listed are already happening in many cities..

Arizona sold their state buildings, the Capitol, and others....they are leasing them for 20 years...some state parks are closed....Chicago sold their parking meters and the owner (china??) raised the rates...and many states are selling the actual parking meters, like Nashville.


----------



## alanz (Jun 7, 2010)

A trillion dollar problem? That's nothing to Congress and the Fed, the way they've been spending money lately. I bet you the states will get bailed out by the government. In which case, it will just speed up inflation.


----------



## SurviveNthrive (May 20, 2010)

It's fortunate that we have the right man as President, selected for the right reasons.


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

I am an elected official in my city, we have already had to lay city workers off to balance our budget this year. We have stopped the hemoraging of money until 2012, our state funding will be cut way back then. Our 3 city worker unions will not agree to any across the board wage & benefit cuts so we will lay off more then. 

The Ohio School System will begin to take their lumps from the state in 2011. We are expecting to see lay offs there, but not sure how many. I know it wont be pretty. My wife is a school teacher, she just thinks it's business as usual and expects it to be business as usual with her pension being there in the end and it wont.

Others in the city just keep writing grants to do this and to do that, the attitude is that it comes from the federal gov't and it is all free. Sooner than later we will have to answer to China, and they are not our friends!


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

SurviveNthrive said:


> It's fortunate that we have the right man as President, selected for the right reasons.


sarcasm font needs more sarcasm... and eye rolls (  ) ... :ignore:


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

sailaway said:


> I am an elected official in my city, we have already had to lay city workers off to balance our budget this year. We have stopped the hemoraging of money until 2012, our state funding will be cut way back then. Our 3 city worker unions will not agree to any across the board wage & benefit cuts so we will lay off more then.
> 
> The Ohio School System will begin to take their lumps from the state in 2011. We are expecting to see lay offs there, but not sure how many. I know it wont be pretty. My wife is a school teacher, she just thinks it's business as usual and expects it to be business as usual with her pension being there in the end and it wont.
> 
> Others in the city just keep writing grants to do this and to do that, the attitude is that it comes from the federal gov't and it is all free. Sooner than later we will have to answer to China, and they are not our friends!


it was YOU sailaway, you and your damned dirty lawnmowing initiative have single-handedly bankrupted that fine city... :lolsmash:


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

All of this is actually _intentional_ as it is easier to control the hearts & minds if each student is learning from the *same* (gubmint approved) curriculum in a "virtual classroom" of 1,000 (10,000?... 1,000,000?) students being 'taught' (ie read propaganda to) by the same talking head with a few keyboard monkeys or FAQ auto-fill 'bots' responding to questions (and of course looking for dissent by analyzing #s of questions and their content by student)

it leads to knee-jerk reactions like people wanting to privatize law enforcement (for private property I don't have a problem with it, they're called 'security guards'  ), people shouldn't feel safe *just* because they have a decent credit report and live inside pay-cop coverage, what are we going to see if THAT gets implemented?

"THIS IS NOT A *CONTRACT POLICE* ZONE: TEN MINUTE DELAY ON ALL 911 CALLS" 

Economic stratification (ie Class Warfare) *will* be the order of the day... so if you get mugged or burgled or what-have-you in a CPZ, you can *try* and get one of the few ordinary cops left for free - and you know, *fat* chance - *or* pay for immediate Contract Police service... if you've got enough on your RFID credit card. The Jekyll-turns-to-Hyde side of that is you could goto a paycop and say "that homeless guy has a very disturbing face" and ping the cop $300, the cops will take him in an alley & beat the ever living crap out of him and file it as causing a disturbance/resisting arrest  ... of course, the *malls* will be *cleaner* :ignore:

There needs to be an understanding, I think, that safety *isn't* a transaction.



> "those who would give up essential liberty to purchase a little *temporary* safety, deserve neither liberty nor safety" Ben Franklin


I'd rather people saw no way to purchase 'safety' like that, temporary or not; I'd rather they just gave up... or *woke up*.


----------



## CulexPipiens (Nov 17, 2010)

These reports, that me and the Mrs. starting noticing awhile back, is what prompted us to get serious about prepping. Local news reports about a municipality being short on funds and laying off 6 cops followed by the police responses of "We only have the manpower to be reactionary now. We won't be patrolling and such anymore as we simply do not have the staff to do so anymore." pretty much sums it up. Call 911, we'll see if we have someone available, maybe....

When they're cutting critical departments then next things will be critical resources (water, electricity, etc.).


----------



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

It was this kind of news that finely woke me up to realize that my total income is from the Gov. between DAV and SSI , when I opened my eyes I saw that while I've been prepping for years more or less that wasn't enough . 

I can see the day coming when my checks won't show up in my bank account , then what? the answer was that when mine don't show nobodies will , that will be the day the cities start burning and the shtf, not just for me but for all of us, if the Gov can't pay me how many people with their entire future tied up in 401 K's and other such plans will still get a check in the mail?

In some ways it was better to realize that I wouldn't be left treading water alone, but until then I really needed to do something proactive , trying to find ways to clear debt is of the most important, not because I want to be nice and pay off my loans, no it's because only by freeing up as much money as possible can I really hit the prepping like I need to... debt is a major anchor in preventing one from really getting prepared... yea I know yawl know this, but there I was fat and sassy with a couple of tons of guns and ammo and maybe MAYBE... a years worth of LTS.. but there is so much more that I need to get done... and haven't even started... 

The worst of it is.. I KNOW THIS ! and have known it for years and years yet didn't get my head out of my azz until recently...

I'm looking out the window as I type , watching a fat "Walter" ( I decided all the Squirrels around here should have a name ) and I thought AH ha... FOOD !! ... poor Walter... hunting for meat has always been a part of my LTS plan but there is so much more.. 

Well there it is... the old fart woke up at last and saw the light at the end...etc... mine wasn't day light it's the on coming train... now I'm running as fast as I can back the way I came... 

One day I think we will all wake up and it will be shtf day , and most likely this internet thing will be gone... and we will wonder how is the rest of the forum family are doing.. I feel pretty good about all yawl.. I think as a whole this bunch will have a better chance then 90% of the population.... 

Gee I sound morbid today...guess it's the gray day outside... or the black storm clouds on the edge of our country...

Heading for my Mom's place in OKC today, no net for the most part so to all
Merry Christmas !! and please remember our troops in your prayers..

HB


----------



## booter (Jan 23, 2010)

horseman09 said:


> I would have liked to slap Meredith Whitney up along side the head for her condescending attitude. She treated that economist like he was talking about an invasion of little green Martians or some other such silly thing. "Heheeeee. Thanks for coming. Heheeeee." she said.
> 
> We'll see how smiley she is when she gets a pink slip some morning and a few months later has no place to live and no way to make a living other than hooking herself in exchange for a piece of moldy bread.


I am not sticking up for anyone here, but it sounds 'like she and others in this broadcast are telling the ''the bare-naked truth, without the 
sugar-coating liberally applied by the media/Govt. Spin Doctors!'' I'm 54-yrs.old, my kids out of high school, all without the benefit of ever 
having owned or watched network TV, so unlike most of this Country we're not 'programmed-LOL!' ''to expect to know=what they want us 
to think & how we react.'' It's the ''Heed the Message, don't Condemn the Messenger'' situation, I would not want to be the one when the 
dust settles with the knowledge - left standing & telling whoever's left ''I TOLD YOU SO!'' Sure some of the preppers on this site are awake, 
but I still see by some people's 'posts' the depth of indoctrination still has, holding people in place. Try to/and-filter; situations / scenarios / information, looking through New Eyes, if something seems 'Too good to be True' it is, if it's a 'No Problem' event 'You better run fast, and 
don't look back' [remember Lot's family=in the Bible]. If the Govt. tells you; ''We've Got IT Under Control''='best grab your BOB & GOOD!, or 
''We're Looking Into IT, We'll Get Right Back TO YOU!''=make like a 'Ghost & Disappear', & ''For YOUR Own Safety, REPORT To This Location 
With Your Family, WE Have EVERYTHING You NEED!''=Start PRAYing, & Don't Ever STOP!!! Her attitude's expected after trying for years to 
get THE MESSAGE through to the SHEEPLE of America, ''We are all SOL & TSIGTHTF - WTF!!!''

What I could tell from the broadcast is; Game Over, End of File, Tipping Point=Arrival Imminent, Running on Empty, the Point of No Return, 
Up the Creek Without a Paddle, Abandon All You Who Enter Here [in Dante's Inferno this message on the sign, hanging over the entrance 
to the Gates of Hell].


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

:gaah:Booter...I think you about covered it....now, work on your neighbors, friends, family, and church members...


I wish you luck.


----------



## Jarhead0311 (Sep 17, 2010)

horseman09 said:


> I would have liked to slap Meredith Whitney up along side the head for her condescending attitude. She treated that economist like he was talking about an invasion of little green Martians or some other such silly thing. "Heheeeee. Thanks for coming. Heheeeee." she said.
> 
> We'll see how smiley she is when she gets a pink slip some morning and a few months later has no place to live and no way to make a living other than hooking herself in exchange for a piece of moldy bread.


What in the hell are you talking about?


----------



## Clarice (Aug 19, 2010)

I too work for the county government. It is hard for me to look the other way when I see so much waste.


----------



## frankd4 (Oct 22, 2010)

*the great un washed*

What do you think is going to happen when thousands do not get their welfare checks?
It will not be pretty, entitlement mentality runs deep in this country get ready it's coming soon.


----------



## Klayton (Dec 29, 2010)

SurviveNthrive said:


> It's fortunate that we have the right man as President, selected for the right reasons.


Please tell me that's sarcasm? I am new here and would hate to find out I joined a liberal forum...


----------



## Klayton (Dec 29, 2010)

The_Blob said:


> and get one of the few ordinary cops left for free -


Hardly "free". My last part time job (yes I have more than one job, imagine that) My supervisor was a retired Frederick, MD cop of 30 years. He brags daily that he NEVER had to pull his sidearm, and how much MORE of a pension he has over me (retired military). According to him, 80% of his final pay, free life long medical (to include optometry), free life long dental, free life long life insurance. Amazes me how people still think City Cops are free. Taxpayers pay out the yazoo for these "bullies" of which are nothing more than revenue chasers in my book, aka speeding ticket quotas will be increased until you start helping with the city funding!!


----------



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

Klayton, you remind me of a chick I dealt with on 911 last night. Everyone hates the police and thinks they are lazy and overpaid until THEY are the one that need help. 

This young lady (and I use the term very loosely) screamed that I was a f*ckin b*tch and I better send the g-d police and did not have anything nice to say about the police but she sure needed them because she was getting her butt kicked. 

Just because the officer you know says he gets those benefits doesn't mean he does and it certainly doesn't mean that all officers get them AND there is no such thing as a speeding ticket quota. Seems like sour grapes coming from someone who didn't like his co-worker or who is a wanna be. 

In actuality, the police are the garbage men of society. They deal with the worst of the worst on a daily basis. They get spat on, stuck with needles, shot, punched, stabbed, and assaulted in innumerable ways. They deal with people that most people couldn't handle to be in the same room. If the average citizen knew what was happening in their city, they would wet their pants and never leave their house.


----------



## SpaceGhost (Sep 25, 2010)

The_Blob said:


> "THIS IS NOT A *CONTRACT POLICE* ZONE: TEN MINUTE DELAY ON ALL 911 CALLS"


Makes me think of "Robocop" got some big corp like OCP running contracted police operations. Yeah, "I'll buy that for a dollar." :nuts:

It may come to that...  Don't buy savings bonds for the kids. They may end up worthless. :dunno:


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

The was a good program. What we've seen since it was aired is liberal states like Illinois and California continuing to spend recklessly. They've also raised taxes so much that businesses will be leaving those states. Other states like Wisconsin and New Jersey have made some of the tough choices necessary to bring their states back to solvency. I read somewhere recently that half of the new jobs created in May were in Texas.


----------



## headhunter (Nov 21, 2008)

It's not hard to see where a body might wonder who they're talkin' to . Often it seems that the conservatives are more liberal than the liberals, that is to say the conservatives are more willin' to acknowledge other people's right to hold a differing opinion - even if they are wrong. Many people who consider themselves liberal don't seem very willing to accept the idea that someone else has a right to a differing opinion.


----------



## dahur (Dec 18, 2009)

headhunter said:


> It's not hard to see where a body might wonder who they're talkin' to . Often it seems that the conservatives are more liberal than the liberals, that is to say the conservatives are more willin' to acknowledge other people's right to hold a differing opinion - even if they are wrong. Many people who consider themselves liberal don't seem very willing to accept the idea that someone else has a right to a differing opinion.


Well, I'm liberal, and I've always believed everyone has the right to whatever opinion they want. I'm also not an angry person. Every conservative I know, including my Father, and neighbors are always angry. I never broach politics, or religion first, they always do. That's a sign of their anger, IMO. In fact, I make a point to NEVER say anything first about that stuff.
My good friends back in Michigan, conservatives, and send me hate e-mail EVERY SINGLE day. I have never sent them anything political, so what's up with that? Funny thing is, I remember my Father telling me in the 60's, never talk politics, or religion, as it will almost always end up in a confrontation. I do think Rush, Sean, & Glenn are very good at keeping people like my Father angry. He, like my neighbors, needs a constant source of fuel to feed that hate, and anger they have. So they believe what they hear. I'm always telling my Father to go to different sources when you hear something that angers you. The problem is, he wants to believe what he hears, so he doesn't do that. He doesn't seem to want to know if what he's being fed is out of context, or there's a rest of the story, ala Paul Harvey.
Maybe it's not like that for all conservatives. But in my world, every single one is mad, and angry. It's their right to believe whatever they want, but please stop jamming the hate down on me. I don't do that to you.
I finally got my Father to stop stating his opinions as facts. I've at least got him saying, "I believe, I think, in my opinion" now. It's better that it was.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

SurviveNthrive said:


> It's fortunate that we have the right man as President, selected for the right reasons.


 LOL,This is your 666th post,the mark of the beast.Ironic you'd mention Obombs.:dunno:


----------

